# my best pike day in ohio



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

now i cant sadly say where this is but i do want to share this because ive been wanting to fish this creek for several years and just never made my way to it. but this morning i made it out and threw my canoe in i only fished for about 2 hrs the water was pretty clear 1 1/2 2ft vis very shallow stream for the most part but since i was by myself i had to paddle upstream almost as soon as i got in the water i threw my 1/4 oz red white walmart dollar spinner bait and got it right next to the canoe and had a decent pike come right up and smashed it made a few runs and got off. had my heart pumping i continued up stream for about 500 yards and had 7 pike smash that spinner but every time id ether get them next to the canoe and theyd flop off or id rip it right out of their mouth getting excited as i could see them bolt out of timber and stock my spinner i did how ever end up catching two one was close to 30 and the other im guessing is around 24 25 ether way thats the most pike ive ever came in contact with in one day in ohio let alone 2 hrs i will say its in north east ohio


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice looking pike , I had a day like that once on the hoga had them hitting buzz baits.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

i heard they are in the hoga like that but havnt gotten to get out there myself ive also heard big fish im sure this creek has some bigger fish its only my first day at it haha


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Nice day you had there congrats. I was fishing for musky this spring with only a couple hook-ups but no landed fish. I decided to switch to bass since my arms where sore from casting the heavy rod and baits. I fished the other day at a new place and landed 12 and lost that many bass in 4 hours.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice catch! Congrats!


----------



## Douggyfresh87 (Apr 26, 2014)

Berlin is polluted with pike. Feel free to come catch them all!!


----------



## mrmcak47 (May 13, 2009)

Let's play guess the water way? I guess killbuck creek?


----------



## mrmcak47 (May 13, 2009)

Sounds like a bunch of fun though


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

mrmcak47 said:


> Let's play guess the water way? I guess killbuck creek?


 nope thats another area id like to check out honestly this place rarely is talked about on this forum or i would post where it is but i have heard kill buck hold them pretty well as well


----------



## sparkman (Dec 18, 2004)

WISH IT WAS YOU said:


> nope thats another area id like to check out honestly this place rarely is talked about on this forum or i would post where it is but i have heard kill buck hold them pretty well as well


Several years ago a friend and myself floated Conotton Creek in the Somerdale area and landed 15 pike. Most were over 30". The largest we even caught was 41" and weighed 11 1/2 pounds. We had some on larger than that but lost them in snags. Very limited access to the creek because of private land and very difficult to float the last few years because of downed trees. 7 to 10 pounders were not rare.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

You the man! Nice catch broseph!


----------



## bower112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Breakneck creek !!??


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

HAHAHaaaaa still trying!!! That's funny,,,,,,

The last time he posted, he caught a butt-load of specks,,,, N end of Pymi,,,, I'd guess around there!? 
CONGRATS wish,,,, thanks for the nice pics. 
I love to see that 'magic' lure in their mouth,,,,, Maybe a tad more background!???


----------



## Tenpoint Boss (Aug 4, 2015)

100% Breakneck. Good Luck!


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Nice job. That's exactly the same spinners I use in Cuyahoga with a huge twister tail on.


----------



## mrmcak47 (May 13, 2009)

Well where ever it is. Sounds like a nice day! Always fun to catch some hammer handles in Ohio.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Killbuck creek does have them. I've seen them but never caught one there. I've tried in the early spring with no luck. I did catch a Bowfin in Killbuck. I never knew the fish existed till I caught one. Neat fish with some teeth. The bad part with killbuck creek is there is quite a few log jambs that can be tough to get around. I've also fished the old Killbuck creek not the new channel near Wooster. When the water is high you can get back into the new channel from the old channel. The worst part with Killbuck creek is the trash I see at the log jambs.


----------



## climbingsponge (Nov 7, 2008)

Not sure if this would be still be considered NE Ohio or not, but my guess is Sandy Creek, just before it dumps into the Tusc on the Tusc/Stark county line. Nice fish... pike are fun!


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

You guys are giving me all these different ideas to fish now haha but bowfin what a awesome fish that is
But thanks guys im gonna give it another go here in a day or so and see if there is any bigger fish in this skinny water I caught a bunch of them in Virginia seems they are in every body of water u can throw to awesome fighters too


----------



## The Ukranian (Jul 9, 2010)

WISH IT WAS YOU said:


> You guys are giving me all these different ideas to fish now haha but bowfin what a awesome fish that is
> But thanks guys im gonna give it another go here in a day or so and see if there is any bigger fish in this skinny water I caught a bunch of them in Virginia seems they are in every body of water u can throw to awesome fighters too


This was the old man's first Ohio pike taken today at Mosquito on a spinnerbait! We were actually targeting them between the walleye and bass tournament anglers.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Congrats! Any day with multiple pike is a good day! I gotta get me a kayak and hit those spots!


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

yea they just get me going i caught my first one out at berlin today on a marabou jig crappie fishing not very big but awesome colors


----------



## gph19 (Apr 27, 2014)

Two of the three were on the same day. Hoga is my best place for pike I've found so far. My and her first pike.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

gph19 said:


> Two of the three were on the same day. Hoga is my best place for pike I've found so far. My and her first pike.


She smoked ya


----------



## ButtaYak (Mar 2, 2015)

Anyone have any pike tips for fishing these higher river levels?


----------



## gph19 (Apr 27, 2014)

Lol only by an inch actually, mine 34, hers 35.5 and I dont remember what my buddies was but wasn't far from those. Just a matter of camera angle I guess lol


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

very nice fish gph


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

my father pulled his first berlin pike today


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I bet I know what creek it is but I won't tell either!  30" is a nice pike in Ohio! Do you eat them? I've eaten a few and they compare favorably with walleye if you can adequately deal with the bones!


----------



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

Love pike...never ate one but love when they bite...


----------



## ChiefWahoo2015 (Jan 3, 2016)

Rocknut said:


> Killbuck creek does have them. I've seen them but never caught one there. I've tried in the early spring with no luck. I did catch a Bowfin in Killbuck. I never knew the fish existed till I caught one. Neat fish with some teeth. The bad part with killbuck creek is there is quite a few log jambs that can be tough to get around. I've also fished the old Killbuck creek not the new channel near Wooster. When the water is high you can get back into the new channel from the old channel. The worst part with Killbuck creek is the trash I see at the log jambs.


Old Channel?


----------



## gph19 (Apr 27, 2014)

WISH IT WAS YOU said:


> very nice fish gph


Thankyou, no never ate them but I hear they're delicious. I would rather release if I can.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

gph19 said:


> Thankyou, no never ate them but I hear they're delicious. I would rather release if I can.


I eat them up in Canada but I feel bad killing one here because for me they are a rarer catch and I want to so as many in our waters as possible but they are excellent table fare just got to cut the y bone out


----------

